
Apple Will Release MacOS High Sierra on September 25th - tosh
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/12/16277554/apple-mac-os-high-sierra-release-date-download-announced
======
TheVinous
I'm just interested in one thing, when will the itunes app get a facelift? :)

